# rusting oilpans on ford trucks



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

just a quick poll how many rusted oilpans are out there. We just discovered another one one one of our 99 psd sd.


----------



## Jray3369 (Nov 13, 2005)

por 15, so the rust is gone!


----------



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

I get 1 every few months at the shop that has rusted enough to become porous.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ford used cheap and thin metal on thier oil pans, the rust is a pretty common thing. been happening for years.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Ford buys these motors from IH in a crate and installs them in there trucks. it is not something ford has done it should fall back on IH and there cheep paint.


----------



## smokin_stroker (Dec 13, 2005)

BNC SERVICES said:


> ford used cheap and thin metal on thier oil pans, the rust is a pretty common thing. been happening for years.


It is not a Ford problem it is an International problem. The county's dumptruck have the same problem and Ih won't do anything about it, so the refused to buy Ih truck. The last bid they had for dump truck the went with the second lowest bidder I h was the lowest.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

My 1993 F-250 5.8 L Gasser has rusted badly and is on the verge of needing a replace and/or patch job! It looks like rust a matter of time...I am thinking it will be this winter!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I have had three done so far and it hasn't cost me a dime! Ford is very good about standing behind them on the diesels. The diesels come with a 100K warranty on the engine and the pans have always been covered. Replacing them requires at minimum a partial removal of the engine from the truck in order to do it, as long as it's their payup , I dont mind at all.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

sorry, i wasnt paying attention that it was a diesel. but it is true for the gas motors.


----------



## frostservices (Nov 19, 2005)

I have an 84 and an 85 I was second owner of both and neither have been replaced or are even rusty. musta been the newer trucks?
Seth


----------



## tessdad (Jan 25, 2005)

I had 1994,F-250 gas, the pan was rusted through in a couple of spots. As a temporary fix, I drained the oil, washed it down with brake clean, sanded, washed, washed again, and put some fiberglass patch on it, refill oil.
The problem I believe is not the "paint" but rather the "powder coat" and the poor prep (or lack of prep), If I was to replace a pan, I would have all the coating removed by sandblasting, then coat it with a good galvanizing primer followed by paint.
Or perhaps POR 15.


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

i got a 96 f250 powerstroke and its gonna be due to get the pan replaced. what really bites is that i gotta pull the motor to do it :realmad: :realmad: :realmad: :yow!:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

pools&plowingct said:


> i got a 96 f250 powerstroke and its gonna be due to get the pan replaced. what really bites is that i gotta pull the motor to do it :realmad: :realmad: :realmad: :yow!:


you dont have to pull the motor, ive done it before. but you will need something to lift the cab with. like a engine hoist or crane, or even a bobcat.


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

lift the cab ?? but lifgting the cab there still is no room to pull the pan on a 4x4 is sits right on the cross member . u still gotta lift the motor right 
i am certainly not lookin forward to doin this


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

You don't have to pull it, but you will need to lift it. We disconnect the mounts and use a jack stand we lower the truck till we have enough room to reach in and unbolt the oil pickup tube and drop into the pan. This will give you enough room to pull the pan. The biggest obstacle there is should be the exhaust. If its a V-8 what we do is unbolt the exhaust from the drivers side and then we cut the pipe near where the 2 sides come together. This will give you plenty of room to pull the pan. When we go to put the pan on we use the felpro gasket. What makes that gasket so special is it comes with 4 clips that aid in the installation of the pan. We can have a pan on a V-8 in about 3 hours from start to finish, hope this helps....Rob


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man I'm not looking forward to swapping out the pan when time comes--Is there preventitive maitnence to do on the pans before winter?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Sure you can clean it off now and put some good paint on it, Like POR-15. 
It is a lot easer then after it starts leaking.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

MY 99 350 pu w/ diesel is rusting but not leaking when i change oil i rub old oil all over the pan cheap easy and helps to protect these cheap pans.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Check your warrantys! Pretty sure that most trucks with the diesel came through with 5 year/100K warrantys on the motors and the oilpan is covered on this warranty. The warranty on the entire truck is much shorter than the engine warranty.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

*Fyi*

Also watch your diff covers on the 98 and up Super Duty trucks as I have seen 4 of them rust through. No Damage to them, just rust. As for the oil pans I have had it happen on the 302, 351, and the 300 straight six. Love Fords, but they could use a little better and thicker metal on their pans and diff covers.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My 89 -5.8 had a brand new pan on it when I bought it. The exhaust manifolds rust out too.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

Well we pulled the engine on the 99 psd and it was not too bad.We did not have to lift the cab or pull the a/c condencer but everything else came out ok and only took about 6 hours to pull it out.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

84 diesel that is about right time wise to pull the engine. There was a TSB on this issue, mine was done under it. The sealer used on the pan must sit for at least 24hrs to cure before exposing it to oil. It is VERY sensitive to being disturbed while curing. IH and Ford both recommend pulling the engine to r/r a diesel oil pan. The SD trucks turbo is too close to the firewall to just lift the engine, it must come out. Even on the OBS trucks you are not saving much if anything and risking a seal failure by not yanking the engine. I would not even try to do the job right without yanking the engine. This is by no means a Ford only issue on the diesels. I have done several on the DT530, DT444, and DT466 that rusted out the same way. Chicago IH even offers new pans already coated with Rhino liner to prevent future rusting. While the engine is out change the exhaust up- pipe dounut seals, and turbo pedistal o-rings


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

The Ford part #for the pan gasket sillicone is F5TZ-19G204-AB 
Be certain to check the expiration date.


----------

